# Game 23: Heat @ Jazz (12/8/10 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 8, 2010 | 9:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*REVENGE*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im still filthy on that loss....Millsap gtfo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Huge test for the Heat. Lets hope Millsap doesnt "Millsap" us again :no:

Deron will get his since we all know how the elite PG's just eat us up. But hopefully we can play him how we did in the 1st half of our last matchup, and not how we did in the 2nd half..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep. And hopefully AK doesn't turn into Reggie Miller again too.

This is a big test.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, looking at the boxscore for the 1st matchup is still depressing.

Here's a stat: since going 3-3 from 3 against the Heat, 3pt marksman Paul Millsap has gone 1-4 in his last 15 games...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

If we lose to another above .500 team, especially the Jazz, I just... ugh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> If we lose to another above .500 team, especially the Jazz, I just... ugh


This team would never hear the end of it. They already dont and they've won 5 in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Annoying thing is, we could and should have 2 more wins than we already do (looking at you, Memphis and Utah...)

Ah well, Rudy made a tough shot - can't fault him...

Revenge time. Blow them out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit W2B! I knew it. Well, I like this picture too much to change it immediately. We'll just have to celebrate it together for a day.

I think people forget we had no Wade for that Memphis game.

And we've had the Jazz's number for the most part with Wade. We really can't let them sweep us. Let's Millsap then. If only Haslem was healthy. I'd love to see him go for 40+ (or 30.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh: 

Dont worry, i'll change mine


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You should've known better Jace, W2B had that pic before the Bucks game even started


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^:laugh:
> 
> Dont worry, i'll change mine


Damn I feel bad. I was gonna change it tomorrow...No doubt you beat me to it. I just rushed to it after LeBron's tweet, heh.

Then again its just a picture that we all change every 2 weeks anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I pretty much change it after almost every game so I dont care :laugh:

Kyrylo Fesenko is doubtful for this game. Although his stats are pretty awful, his big presence definitely played a part in the Jazz comeback in the 2nd half, when Sloan benched Jefferson after he was struggling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LeBron James has owned the Jazz. Dwayne Wade has torched them. Now, two of the biggest names in the NBA — and the entire sports world — are united on the Miami Heat, joined by Chris Bosh, to form a glitz-and-glamor superpower trio that was almost inconceivable less than a year ago.
> 
> James and Wade have been so dominant against Utah throughout their careers that only one opposing player in history tops them in average scoring. It is the same player whom the duo are most often compared to when writers run out of superlatives and fans search for a precedent each time Miami’s brightest stars defy physics or make the unmakeable: Michael Jordan.
> 
> His Royal Airness averaged 32.6 points versus Utah. The King currently comes in second at 29.9. Flash is third at 29.4.


Link

Hopefully both play to their Utah averages.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Theres no way this guy can have another fluke game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Should have blown this team out last time. Time to make it right.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not to overlook this game, and who really cares if I do since I dont play for the team, but if Miami is able to pull this game off and get that 6th straight win, we may be looking at a pretty long winning streak...


> @ Golden State
> @ Sacramento
> vs New Orleans
> vs Cleveland
> ...


Saying that, there's definitely some tough games that could easily be lost though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just WIN Baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 start for the Jazz

LBJ for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh playing CRAP right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-4 start for Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh sucks early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Wade for the dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBK 2Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade in the post


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre trying to kill us inside


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong drive by Bosh to draw the foul


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

WTF how did that Bosh and-1 not go down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh to get free throws.

Looks like the Heat are trying to go at Millsap and get him in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by Bosh on Millsap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp again getting the early minutes over Joel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Wade

and1 by Bron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eat **** Mormons!

LBJ and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a quick reply!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yeah instant fast break out off of a made shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go CB


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deron gets his 2nd foul. That's big.

edit- or was that is 1st?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 on Williams, yesssssss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has his J on tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ working that jumper


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Eat **** Mormons!
> 
> LBJ and 1!


shut up, half my family is mormon :smackalot:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful possession there LBJ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan draws the charge. Nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron ball stopping it up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Every game. Every ****ing game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Our best option for end of quarter shots is to just hold the ball until clock expires


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"The usually well behaved fans in Utah..."

What the **** are you talking about Eric?

OMG how does Millsap beat everyone down the floor?

28-27 Miami after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just amazing how teams continue making end of clock shots against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amazingly frustrating.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Defense is getting shredded, too many open shots for them


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JJ...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well done Damp


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Milsap is milsapping us again


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Chalmers completely botched that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well done again Damp.

Bosh wtf


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief. Hold onto the ball!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty physical game so far.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is sloppy as hell. Great effort out there by Dampier so far though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is amazing at drawing fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick crossover by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They can't stop Wade.
Or Lebron really.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NICE And1 Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like that Lebron has the J in his arsenal, but he's been too passive attacking the hole this season. He's (along with Wade) the best finisher in the game - he needs more and-1 opportunities.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man some of you guys act like we're getting blown out. Lol. We're up, on the road, relax.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At least Bosh is rebounding well tonight. But his ball handling and shooting have been way off to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on fire right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Wade's handles are sick tonight. He hasn't looked this crisp in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good hard foul by Damp


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj 3333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

8 offensive rebounds!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, almost forgot that Utah is missing Okur. What a scary team they're gonna be come playoff time.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

does anyone have a good feed, or everyone watching this crap espn VIVO stream?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade and James 11-15.
Rest of team 3-16.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh come on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a bad turnover leads to a 3pt play.

Come on Wade, let Deron get his 3rd foul on you..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

horrible turnover wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jazz shooting 51% and getting a ton of baskets inside.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> does anyone have a good feed, or everyone watching this crap espn VIVO stream?


check pm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ is just so $$$$$$$


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is a beast when he gets that rebound and runs up the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW what a play by Lebron!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I seriously cannot wait until Mike Miller comes back. The shooting between he and JJ will be too much to handle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

OoOOooO **** LEBRON


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow they are really letting it go


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

D-Will just destroyed Lebron, that is gonna be on highlights for the rest of the year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron got murdered on that layup and it went uncalled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL Deron pushes Mario back into another player and Mario gets called for the foul?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Z needs to not play tonight. He can't match up with Jefferson. Too slow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario with 3 fouls now. He looks like the 2nd year Mario out there (i.e. the crap one).

LBJ and Wade are killing it. If we can get someone else to step forward this will be a blow out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Give us big 3rd quarter for once.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Yo Heated, thanks man, I sooooooooooooooooo appreciate it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i appreciate the updates from everyone here. gives me a sense of how the game is going. Im stuck at work and all these computers are filtered. cant look at a live boxscore or live stream.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice feed by LBJ to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet drive by Lebron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DAMP doin' work!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is money tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is taking AK-47 to school tonight. Class is in session.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else looking at 12.7 seconds left on the clock and thinking the same thing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good half - Heat lead 56-50.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I want a damp jersey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damp has been very good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-50 Miami at the half

Great half for the Heat. LBJ and Wade are giving the Jazz fits. Hopefully Bosh can get it going in the 2nd half.

And for goodness sake, come out ready to play in the 3rd...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade+James 13-19 37 pts.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> Yo Heated, thanks man, I sooooooooooooooooo appreciate it.


np bro


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Deron Williams was 0-4 in the half. But he does have 7 assists. I believe he only had 2pts and 3 assists in the 1st half of the 1st game, then exploded for 19pts and 11 assists in the 2nd half. So hopefully we can continue holding him down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our rebounding has been very good tonight, especially offensive boards.

I'd like to see more Joel and less Z in this half - Z is too slow to guard Jefferson or Millsap.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Frontline doing work on the glass, I'm not used to this


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Wade and Lebron keep going, all we need is some defensive stops, and some Js from Bosh and we're good. The Jazz seem completely incapable of doing anything with Lebron and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller was just on the phone with JJax. He's feeling great and is still shooting to play on Christmas day, but will listen to the what the medical staff says.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z with the deuce


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z FINALLY makes it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzz again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z Again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z again! Wow :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start to the quarter


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Stream choked did Bosh pass it to Z earlier or lose the ball?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THATS what im talkin bout! :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

**** yes LBJ finally connects with Wade instead of the other way around


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Who says Dwade and Lebron can't play together? This is awesome


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Stream choked did Bosh pass it to Z earlier or lose the ball?


Passed to Z for the layin


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Who says Dwade and Lebron can't play together? This is awesome


It's coming together, thank god.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Stream choked did Bosh pass it to Z earlier or lose the ball?


Couldnt really tell. But according to Tony, he lost control of the ball. He got credit for the assist though.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Z doin work lol.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ according to ESPN, Deron blocked him, Z offensive board and layup...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad reach in by Carlos. Lebron had that charge lined up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like Jefferson is gonna be that guy tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AJ is Mills(r)aping us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand now we resume the normal 3rd quarter meltdown


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Turnovers argh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is asleep at the wheel tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible stretch of dumb turnovers and Millsap makes us pay.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Look guys, 3rd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously Bosh this is not the time to chill, someone get in his face and bitchslap him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bleh. We started it off so well too


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh playing like a pussy tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Zzzzzzzzzzz :d


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with 8 in the quarter now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Big Z doin work on offense!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

smh Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A missed layup and an and1 by the Jazz. Unreal.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

FFS don't let DWILL get goin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Like dejavu...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z is unstoppable


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That is the second blown fastbreak tonight which turned into a Utah and-1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's ok Big Z to the rescue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Attack the paint, they got no shotblockers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we cant get any stops.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z is on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ZZZZZ 

12 in the quarter


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

AK47 got the AK turned on him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Z is Milsapping them


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWill dictating terms now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant remember the last stop we got

Bosh with the nice post basket


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BANG shut up UTAH


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh made that way harder than it should have been, I want to strangle him tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Carlos is playing AWFUL


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bailed out by the out of bounds line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? HOLD onto the ball!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the HELL is going on? Why does everyone have Joel hands tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This a mirror image of the last game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice rebound Juwan but this team is totally rattled right now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wait for it...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awful 3rd, as per usual


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers sucks


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good grief the refs are bad tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

78-77 Utah after 3

Another disastrous 3rd quarter.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ugly ugly ugly..

Mario's gotta knock down those 3s man...

Did we use a timeout at all in that Jazz run?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was one of the worst quarters I have seen all year, I don't care if they managed to score 21


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Come out and crush them in the 4th. This is a statement game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Chalmers sucks


2 straight wide open 3's. He's got to hit those.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice j by Bosh. We need him to get going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio BIG 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Marioooooooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

There you go Mario


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Chalmers sucks


there you go...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just take the ****ing shot BOSH


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh mygod I can't believe that just happened


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Mario comes back with the dumb foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

that is NOT a 3!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats bull****


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

WTF?! a shooting foul?! you gotta be kidding me w that bull****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh omfg he is drunk


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is a ruh-tard tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course Wade misses that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another point blank miss by Wade this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was not a shooting foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

SO not a fan of that shot but.........


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JJ show em how its done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWWWWYANE Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes more traffic rebounds Bosh

Yes thats right if D-Will gets that call so does D-Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice play DWYANE payback for that DWill BS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If Bosh wasnt playing like a downy, we'd be winning this by double digits


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Wade 3 was one of those "No, no, no...YES!" 3's by Wade


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> SO not a fan of that shot but.........


coaches nightmare but hard to complain when they hit...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been a terrible free throw shooter this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ guard Kirilenko, hes had like 4 dunks...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice hustle by Bosh/Damp and we get it back


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwyane mother ****ing Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333 again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Very lucky 3 by Wade, that was a gross possession


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I about died when Chalmers chose to take it in himself


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Mario FINISHED!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, everytime we play well they come back


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Terrible save attempt by Mario, free fastbreak for them. Bosh is doing nothing on the iso with Milsap in his grill, use your quickness damnit!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team continues to make things so much harder then they need to be...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too many long j's, lets get into the paint guys...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

some pretty bad offensive possessions leading to bad D, easy buckets on the other end. Gotta cut that out.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is no time for another meltdown.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta get stops and finish. Come on.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Milsap missed a free throw WOW


TWO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Millsap misses both.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Z!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzzzzzzz :d


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario u idiot!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers I hate you so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario!

Of course that happened...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh that was sooo pretty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a move by BOSH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

YES! good D CB!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Bosh that move had some force behind it


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers is playing for Utah its official.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great help D by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For every good thing Rio does....he's so maddening...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers this is unreal


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy ****!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JAMES

Thank you Mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade

to

BRON


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Chalmers is playing for Utah its official.


Guess he was with that steal too huh?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ gets the tip in!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron cleans up Wade's trash


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love this new running game!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THIS is what im talking about!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron cleans up Wade's trash


The way this season has gone, Everyone should assume Wade is gonna miss at the rim.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

hope somebody got a picture of that OOP Wade to James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout Big Z with the D on Baby Al too on that possession. Huge.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I swear to god, if Millsap does it again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is having a monster game. 31pts 9asts 7rbs on 12-19 and 3-5 from 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> Guess he was with that steal too huh?


That's about the only thing he's good for anymore. Can't shoot, can't guard, Makes stupid decisions.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No Utah miracles please


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z with 16 and 10


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Dwyane


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anyone considering giving BIG Z POTG? I'll give him a vote.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mario just cant hit an open 3

bad reach-in by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Millsap Noooooooooooo


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's the funny thing, Lebron -3, Z -1, Bosh +16


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Here's the funny thing, Lebron -3, Z -1, Bosh +16


+/- is such a stupid useless stat IMO.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am absolutely terrified right now, just end the game please


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE finishes Lebron's miss


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade makes a dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Heat Win!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Mario makes a 3 :laugh:

Heat win 111-98

6 straight wins!

Best win for the Heat in years


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yessssss we pull it out despite playing some mind boggling ball for long stretches. HUUUGEE WIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

POTG in this one is tough. Lebron had the great all around game, Wade was huge in the 4th and Z was unreal in the 2nd half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If Bosh would of played like he is capable this woulda been a huge route


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't decide between Lebron and Z tonight. Z was just HUGE and made up for Bosh being an idiot the majority of the night.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I say POTG Big Z since he won't have a chance to win many and he was great tonight in his minutes. or just call it a tie for Z and LBJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going with Z, give the big guy some love. He had been struggling badly the past few games with his shot too. This also passes the roleplayer having a big night in important minutes check.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Weird game. Heat score 11pts on 51%, while the Jazz shoot 51% as well. Yet, this was a pretty physical game even with the great shooting by both teams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Z kept us afloat in the 3rd when the Jazz went on a run so i'll go with him as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm voting LBJ. Z was huge but Jefferson abused him all night. 

Lebron was the best player on the court.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like Z is getting a POTG nom though!

Congrats to the big guy.

Looks like Joel is out of the rotation too.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This could be a nice confidence booster for Rio too. He made some horrific plays but also some big ones down the stretch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

@RicBucher Snap Take: Heat are different team with DWade driving the bus. Better team. Took the wheel vs. Cle and hasn't let go. 

Bucher - you're a ****ing idiot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> > LeBron James has owned the Jazz. Dwayne Wade has torched them. Now, two of the biggest names in the NBA — and the entire sports world — are united on the Miami Heat, joined by Chris Bosh, to form a glitz-and-glamor superpower trio that was almost inconceivable less than a year ago.
> >
> > James and Wade have been so dominant against Utah throughout their careers that only one opposing player in history tops them in average scoring. It is the same player whom the duo are most often compared to when writers run out of superlatives and fans search for a precedent each time Miami’s brightest stars defy physics or make the unmakeable: Michael Jordan.
> >
> ...


Lebron with 33 and Wade with 28


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> @RicBucher Snap Take: Heat are different team with DWade driving the bus. Better team. Took the wheel vs. Cle and hasn't let go.
> 
> Bucher - you're a ****ing idiot.


**** Ric Bucher.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where's that 'Haters gonna hate' whistling dude when you need it :laugh:.

Despite patches of poor play, wow, what a win that was. Wade and LBJ have really found a comfort zone together - and im loving it.

When they get out in transition...its a thing of beauty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Where's that 'Haters gonna hate' whistling dude when you need it :laugh:.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There he is! haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

As hard as it is to forget the missed 3's and couple of late turnovers, it was good to see Mario getting all of those deflections tonight. He was only credited with 2 steals but he got his hands on a lot of balls tonight which led to fast break baskets.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's hilarious to watch the national media scramble from game to game to say whether the team is Wade's or Lebron's--never realizing that the guys are sharing the damn thing. It's a new kind of team, they're using old precedents. Tonight was a perfect example. Sometimes it was Lebron with the ball, sometimes Wade, both were cutting off the ball and getting to good spots, both were running--Wade/Lebron fast break is a thing of beauty. So fast.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Not to overlook this game, and who really cares if I do since I dont play for the team, but if Miami is able to pull this game off and get that 6th straight win, we may be looking at a pretty long winning streak...
> 
> 
> > @ Golden State
> ...


Now that the Heat won their 6th in a row tonight, how long do you see this streak lasting against that schedule?

As long as we dont play down to the competiton, I can definitely see it reaching 12. New Orleans has come back down to Earth a bit after their great start and its in Miami, and as great as the Knicks are playing, its in New York and Wade and especially Lebron are gonna wanna put on a show in that game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we beat New Orleans, I fully expect us to go on and beat Dallas too. That could keep going for a while hopefully.

I'm loving the fact this team is finally starting to click, a large winning streak is exactly what we need right now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Lets not get too excited, let's win our 7th before we start talking about 12. As we've seen, a lot can change in a matter of a few games


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I feel like Dampier had a ton of tips which resulted in an offensive rebound.. Or was it one of those things that' seems like more than it actually was?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, he's been doing that a lot these past few games. 


Dwyane Wade said:


> Lets not get too excited, let's win our 7th before we start talking about 12. As we've seen, a lot can change in a matter of a few games


Like I said, it dont matter if we look ahead. We dont play for the team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DW - why do you still have the Bucks avatar!? :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ What's your jealousy issues?!? Jk.. No lol I'm just really busy right now with classes/work, so when I post on here I'm always on my phone, and too lazy too go change it lol.. GO BUCKS!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Yeah, he's been doing that a lot these past few games.
> 
> 
> Like I said, it dont matter if we look ahead. We dont play for the team


Well I'm sure many of the players like LeBron and Wade read our posts.. Your throwing their focus off.. Jk, no your right, idk it's just always been a superstitious thing for me.


----------

